# Stoeger Shotguns



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been considering buying one of there side by sides for a couple years now, looking at one of the field models in 20 gauge, probably with a 26" barrel, does anybody have any experience or opinions on this gun good or bad??? Thanks for any input.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I had a stoeger over/under in 20 gauge and did not like it. It did not fit me at all, when i brought it up I had to move my head to look down the barrel. I shot it on a couple dove hunts and traded it off. It was hard to open and made alot of internal clicking sounds when engaging/disengaging safety. It did not have extaractors, so I had to manually pull the spent hull out of the chamber. Sometimes they would stick and were hard to get out. 
My buddy won a 12 gauge side by side at an AKC Hunt Test we went to. The fore arm split in half pretty quickly. It has a thumb operated safety that is very loose and sloppy. When you shoot the gun the recoil kicks the safety back on, so every time you pull the trigger you have to disengage the safety again before shooting your second shot.

That's my .02 cents, I would not buy one. Once again this is a case where you get what you pay for.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank You conoe for your advice, I am thinking about the uplander side by side, I was under the impression that they were a descent shotgun for the money, your reply has certainly given me something to think about, they are on sale through this Saturday so at least I have some time to think it over and maybe get so more input. Thanks again.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I know someone that will sell you a used uplander for cheap.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I would recommend picking up a older used gun, I have two savage's and a couple L.C. Smith's and they still clean up perfectly after a lot of shooting. Those older guns are much more solid than the new ones...in my mind


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I picked up a Spartan O/U 12 a few months back. I love it. It was $100 more than the Stoeger. 
For the price, I'm not afraid to walk thru the thickest brush for fear of a scratch or two as I would be with a $1000++ O/U.
Good luck.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

supercanoe said:


> I know someone that will sell you a used uplander for cheap.


Let me guess its got a cracked forend, a wacky safety, extractors only work part of the time, rattles alot  other than that great shotgun???


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was a very serious skeet shooter for several years, 13,000 rounds per year average. Some of the shooters bought the Stoeger and pretty much shot it to pieces inside of 12 months. I would not recommend the gun to anyone.
Look into a used Browning, Ruger, Remington, Winchester, etc. I shot a Browning o/u four barrel set and it was as tight after eight years as the day I bought it (used)!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I was a very serious skeet shooter for several years, 13,000 rounds per year average. Some of the shooters bought the Stoeger and pretty much shot it to pieces inside of 12 months. I would not recommend the gun to anyone.
> Look into a used Browning, Ruger, Remington, Winchester, etc. I shot a Browning o/u four barrel set and it was as tight after eight years as the day I bought it (used)!


I think that just about does it, looks as though any thoughts of a Stoeger are history now, thanks guys for keeping me from a mistake.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I've had the Stoeger Condor O/U combo (12 & 20 ga.)for a few months now and love it. I primarily just use it for bird hunting. I've shot trap, dove, pheasant and woodcock with it. It's surely not the prettiest gun, and it's slightly on the heavy side, especially when I'm using the 20 ga. barrel set, yet it shoulder's well, carry's well, and shoots great. If you're just wanting it for a good hunting/brush gun, I say go for it!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply dakotaman but the other post have kinda scared me off, at least enough where I feel as though I need to do some more research on it, Thanks again.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

second that. i have a condor to. it will shoot, and i am not afraid to take it to the duckblind. it also uses mossberg chokes too. for the price it serves it's purpose.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

From my understanding, they had a lot of problems with those guns early on but have since fixed them. I own a stoeger 2000 (auto) and the gun have worked flawlessly all season for me and never not cycled a shell. I know another guy though who bought one this year and has sent it back to the factory twice...the first time they sent him a new gun. With stoeger I think you either get a perfect gun or a total lemon.

If you want a cheap O/U check out the baikal/spartan. It's heavy for an O/U but they are tanks. Traditions makes a great one too but it costs a lot more than a condor.


----------

